# I finally got my 1963 Superior back on the road!



## skydog (Sep 9, 2012)

I still need a set of original Atom pedals but other than that it's finished! I do have the proper Huret front cage but it's thin. The bike wasn't ride worthy when I got it, but it rides like a dream now! 
This is basically how I received it: 





Stripped to the bones:




And after the "maiden voyage" 5 miler the other day:




She turns 50 this December, and should make it another 50!


----------



## skydog (Sep 19, 2012)

well 60 views and not one attaboy. I guess no one here is interested.


----------



## tailhole (Sep 19, 2012)

Attaboy. Looked pretty good when you got it. Guessing fresh bar tape, new cables, chain, tires/tubes, pedal clips, saddle?


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2012)

Love it Dude! I have a soft spot for old Roadies and the Superior is harder to find then a Paramount


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah killer classic roadie there. I'm sure it does ride like a dream.

I agree - another 50 years minimum.


----------



## skydog (Sep 22, 2012)

tailhole said:


> Attaboy. Looked pretty good when you got it. Guessing fresh bar tape, new cables, chain, tires/tubes, pedal clips, saddle?



Actually, it wasn't rideable when I got it. Yes, new tape, cables, pedal clips. Original saddle (probably a full day cleaning and moisturizing) and chain. All new bearing balls and grease. I cleaned up the paint as best I could and lightly clear coated the bike to help prevent future rust. I did pay to have the wheels trued; I didn't feel qualified to do it myself. This winter I plan on building a wheel truer and having a go at it on some no account wheels. I have since found a pair of original pedals and will be going over them soon. Now I need a winter project!


----------



## how (Sep 22, 2012)

skydog said:


> I still need a set of original Atom pedals but other than that it's finished! I do have the proper Huret front cage but it's thin. The bike wasn't ride worthy when I got it, but it rides like a dream now!
> This is basically how I received it:
> 
> 
> ...




Are you kidden, this is the first I saw the post, that bike is sweet as can be,,
I just sold a 71 Super Sport and am sad to see it go,,but your bike is a ton sweeter with the shifters on the downtubes , oh my god I am wishing I run across one like it.

Atta boy (-:


----------



## tailhole (Sep 24, 2012)

Just my size too.  Very nice.  Make sure you run her often.


----------



## silvercreek (Sep 25, 2012)

I like Superior bikes. I let a very nice one get away from me a few years ago and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2012)

*Rare bird Boys...*

That is a very rare bike. I have never come across one and have only seen one or two in all my years of seing dozens of Areocycles and bluebirds. These were a step down from the paramount and were overlooked. Great bike! Great Color too. I might have some NOS atom pedals lying around. Rare doesnt always mean super valuable but it should be worth some good dough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 25, 2012)

*Color looks Terra Cotta Red.*

Not sure but it looks terra cotta red. Schwinn used that color from like oct 63 to may or so of 64 only. One of the hardest schwinn colors form the 60's to find



Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> That is a very rare bike. I have never come across one and have only seen one or two in all my years of seing dozens of Areocycles and bluebirds. These were a step down from the paramount and were overlooked. Great bike! Great Color too. I might have some NOS atom pedals lying around. Rare doesnt always mean super valuable but it should be worth some good dough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## skydog (Sep 27, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Not sure but it looks terra cotta red. Schwinn used that color from like oct 63 to may or so of 64 only. One of the hardest schwinn colors form the 60's to find




Yes, it's Terra Cotta; thanks for noticing!


----------

